# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Parodontitis en Reumatoïde artritis - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Een verband tussen parodontitis en reumatoïde artritis*

Tandvleesziekten, meestal veroorzaakt door de opeenhoping van tandplaque en een gebrek aan mond- en tandhygiëne, worden gelinkt aan talrijke gezondheidsproblemen, die vaak weinig of niets te maken hebben met de mond. 
Een recent onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat er een link bestaat tussen parodontitis en reumatoïde artritis.


*Parodontitis zou wel eens reumatoïde artritis kunnen veroorzaken*

Parodontitis is een ontsteking van het parodontium, het geheel van weefsels die de tanden in het tandvlees ondersteunen. De aandoening is meestal te wijten aan een teveel aan tandplaque en tandsteen, die zich op de tanden opstapelen en die talrijke bacteriën bevatten. Deze bacteriën kunnen in de diepere weefsels ontstekingen veroorzaken. Dat er een verband was tussen gingivitis en reumatoïde artritis, was al langer bekend, maar het nieuwe onderzoek - dat nog niet gepubliceerd werd - lijkt aan te tonen dat er een oorzakelijk verband bestaat tussen beide aandoeningen.

Het ziet er inderdaad naar uit dat mensen die lijden aan matige tot ernstige parodontitis driemaal meer risico lopen om reumatoïde artritis te ontwikkelen dan mensen die geen of slechts een klein beetje last hebben van parodontitis. Bij mensen die nooit gerookt hebben en aan parodontitis lijden, loopt het risico op reumatoïde artritis nog hoger op, in vergelijking met mensen die geen parodontitis hebben.


*Hoe kan ons tandvlees ons ziek maken?*

Tot nu toe is het verband tussen parodontitis en reumatoïde artritis nog niet helemaal duidelijk, maar uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt dat het afbraakmechanisme van de weefsels hetzelfde is bij beide aandoeningen. Andere onderzoeken geven aan dat de kiemen die in onze mond leven, zich kunnen verplaatsen om elders in ons lichaam, het hart inbegrepen, ontstekingen te veroorzaken. In afwachting van grondiger onderzoek, zijn de raadgevingen van de specialisten duidelijk: zorg ervoor dat u, in twijfelgevallen, meer dan ooit aandacht besteedt aan uw tandhygiëne!


*Hoe kunnen we ons beschermen tegen parodontitis?*

Het is echt niet zo ingewikkeld om zich te beschermen tegen parodontitis...
■Zijn tanden poetsen na elke maaltijd is alvast de belangrijkste voorzorgsmaatregel. Tandplaque bestaat inderdaad onder meer uit voedselresten.
■Besteed ook aandacht aan de manier waarop u uw tanden poetst. Poets steeds vanuit het tandvlees in de richting van het uiteinde van de tanden. Zo kunt u de restjes verwijderen die zich bij voorkeur tussen de tand en het tandvlees nestelen.
■En tot slot: gebruik regelmatig tandzijde om ook de ruimte tussen de tanden te reinigen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

